# Nissan X-Trail Won’t Start: but is Cranking



## seda22 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a problem with my car, the car won't start and I've been trying for 3 months but no luck, the car is cranking until it almost starts but then it goes down, I'm not a mechanic but I wrote down what the mechanics tried: 
Replaced cam and crank sensor; 
Replaced throttle body;
Replaced Spark plugs and tested;
Replaced the coils plug/ 
Ignition coil;
Cleaned all fuel injector
Changed fuel pump and checked the pressure all fine;
Scanned with OBD II, found a lot of error because many things was tested. After cleaning the errors codes tried again and again no error, we disconnect 3 sensors and scanned again was detected the sensors that was disconnected, cleaned the error and test again no error found.

I would appreciate the help of those who have gone through similar experience.
Car model: X trail T30 2002


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


----------



## Mick66773 (May 18, 2020)

Hi, have you tried doing an ECU rest, either via removing the appropriate fuses, or disconnecting the battery. Before disconnecting the battery open the drivers window, shut all doors remove the battery leads, now connect a jump lead to both pod and neg leads making sure it is not near the battery posts. Go to the drivers window insert the ignition key and turn the ignition to the on position, now turn on the lights, wait 10 seconds, turn off the lights, turn off the ignition, remove the jump lead and reconnect your battery (positive lead first), once all connected go back to the drivers seat and try cranking the engine.
It appeared to work for me and it had been a trick I learned from a Citroen I had had problems with.
If you have added new parts, I understand the ECU has to learn to recognise them.
I hope this works for you.
Another thought, how old is the fuel in your system? I also had had a number of issues with the crank no start issue, I had had my car standing for approx 2 months and it had 1/4 tank of fuel when I got it earlier this year. I do not know how long it had been stood prior to this but did know the previous owner had the same issue with him selling it on.
I drained the fuel and it was the colour of a well dehydrated piss deem yellow bordering on brown.
I appreciate this is a bit long winded, I hope it helps.


----------



## seda22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mick66773 said:


> Hi, have you tried doing an ECU rest, either via removing the appropriate fuses, or disconnecting the battery. Before disconnecting the battery open the drivers window, shut all doors remove the battery leads, now connect a jump lead to both pod and neg leads making sure it is not near the battery posts. Go to the drivers window insert the ignition key and turn the ignition to the on position, now turn on the lights, wait 10 seconds, turn off the lights, turn off the ignition, remove the jump lead and reconnect your battery (positive lead first), once all connected go back to the drivers seat and try cranking the engine.
> It appeared to work for me and it had been a trick I learned from a Citroen I had had problems with.
> If you have added new parts, I understand the ECU has to learn to recognise them.
> I hope this works for you.
> ...


Hi Mick, i will try what you suggested
Thanks


----------



## Mick66773 (May 18, 2020)

Hi, hope this works for you. 
I again have suffered this problem and followed rogomans advices. My current situation is the following.
T30 2006 Nissan x-trail 2.5 petrol with gas conversion. This has now had 3 cam shaft sensors, the first by the previous owner and therefore unable to confirm if it had been a genuine Nissan part. The second I fitted and had not been a Nissan part. The engine did run and I discovered a mega oil leak from the crankshaft front seal (this caused its own nightmare problems) however bossed that an the car then would not start again, I then after carrying out all sorts of other things resulted in changing both the cam and the crank sensor for genuine Nissan parts.
Cleared all fault codes, tried to start and still the dreaded crank no start issue, she did cough a couple of times and no fault codes raised, I then did something that defies logic in working and disconnected the wire to the cam sensor, hey presto it started and ran, ticked over nicely, raved up ok, however engine light came on and the fault code indicating cam sensor problem.
Can anyone explain how this is able to happen when clearly the cam sensor is unable to provide the required info for the management system.


----------



## seda22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mick66773 said:


> Hi, hope this works for you.
> I again have suffered this problem and followed rogomans advices. My current situation is the following.
> T30 2006 Nissan x-trail 2.5 petrol with gas conversion. This has now had 3 cam shaft sensors, the first by the previous owner and therefore unable to confirm if it had been a genuine Nissan part. The second I fitted and had not been a Nissan part. The engine did run and I discovered a mega oil leak from the crankshaft front seal (this caused its own nightmare problems) however bossed that an the car then would not start again, I then after carrying out all sorts of other things resulted in changing both the cam and the crank sensor for genuine Nissan parts.
> Cleared all fault codes, tried to start and still the dreaded crank no start issue, she did cough a couple of times and no fault codes raised, I then did something that defies logic in working and disconnected the wire to the cam sensor, hey presto it started and ran, ticked over nicely, raved up ok, however engine light came on and the fault code indicating cam sensor problem.
> Can anyone explain how this is able to happen when clearly the cam sensor is unable to provide the required info for the management system.


Hi ''Mick
I tried disconnecting the cable of cam sensor, still the same, the car dindnt start. I tested my sensors (cam and crank sensors) on my friend x trail all are working perfectly, changed belt same story. I am planning to ask the someone to help me to open timing chain side to see if the alignment.
Thanks for you suggestion
Regards


----------



## seda22 (Jul 24, 2020)

seda22 said:


> Hi Mick, i will try what you suggested
> Thanks





rogoman said:


> When replacing sensors, always use Nissan OEM parts from a Nissan dealer; aftermarket electronic items generally are not reliable, don't last long, and many times are DOA. The sensors are not very expensive; around $75.


 I tested my sensors (cam and crank sensors) on my friend x trail all are working perfectly, changed belt same story. I am planning to ask the someone to help me to open timing chain side to see if the alignment.
Thanks for you suggestion
Regards


----------



## seda22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mick66773 said:


> Hi, have you tried doing an ECU rest, either via removing the appropriate fuses, or disconnecting the battery. Before disconnecting the battery open the drivers window, shut all doors remove the battery leads, now connect a jump lead to both pod and neg leads making sure it is not near the battery posts. Go to the drivers window insert the ignition key and turn the ignition to the on position, now turn on the lights, wait 10 seconds, turn off the lights, turn off the ignition, remove the jump lead and reconnect your battery (positive lead first), once all connected go back to the drivers seat and try cranking the engine.
> It appeared to work for me and it had been a trick I learned from a Citroen I had had problems with.
> If you have added new parts, I understand the ECU has to learn to recognise them.
> I hope this works for you.
> ...


Hi, i removed the battery left disconnected for 3 days, i did also the second option didint work for me. I am thinking to open timing chain side.
Regards


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

seda22 said:


> Hi, i removed the battery left disconnected for 3 days, i did also the second option didint work for me. I am thinking to open timing chain side.
> Regards


It seems that you've performed a massive parts replacement to no avail. Before you go and dismantle the front of the engine to examine the chain assembly, make sure that the immobilizer system is not preventing a startup.

I would suggest you follow the steps outlined below. At this point you'll have to determine if there's a fuel delivery, ignition, or a mechanical problem:

* Testing fuel delivery:
An easy way to test the fuel delivery is to remove the MAF from the throttle valve body. Now spray *starting fluid* into the throttle body while trying to start the engine. If it starts up for a few seconds and then dies, then there's a problem with the fuel injection system.

The fuel injectors may not be firing. This can be tested with a *"noid" light probe* for each injector harness connector; the probe kit can be purchased at most auto parts stores or online at Amazon.com. If one or more injectors are not firing, the problem could be bad timing sensors, a bad ECU or *missing 12V*.

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge between the fuel feed hose and the fuel rail. Turn the ignition key to the run position but *DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE*. The fuel pressure reading should be around 51 psi which would be a static reading. If the reading is very low or zero, the fuel pump may have failed or the fuel pressure regulator is defective.

* Testing ignition:
Pull several coil packs to test; use a spare spark plug in the coil pack to test; ground the plug base with a jumper wire to the engine block; see if you're getting a spark while trying to start the engine. If no spark, the coil pack could be bad, *missing 12V*, or a bad ECU.

* The cam timing may be incorrect:
Check the chain guide to see if it's broken or it may be cracked and has skipped some teeth.

* There may be a major intake system vacuum leak. Check the intake manifold nuts to make sure they are tight. The gasket may have failed. Also check the intake plenum bellows at the throttle valve and at the MAF for cracks or loose clamps.


----------



## seda22 (Jul 24, 2020)

Good afternoon everyone
Just to inform you, that my car problem is already overcome and at this moment it is working normally. To solve the problem it was necessary to configure the timing chain, it was out of place. That was the reason for not starting the car. I am gratefully for your help


----------

